# Dragon Vore Animation?!!?!



## BethanyAngelstar (Aug 21, 2008)

There was an animation on FurAffinity. It was of a large, simply designed red dragon swallowing an anthro fox. I had faved it, because it was GREAT animation...but now, I can't find it ANYWHERE. Anyone know what happened to it? Or am I just not seeing it?

Help me, pwease!


----------



## countessleona (Aug 22, 2008)

D: gah


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 22, 2008)

facepalm.jpg.


----------



## lobosabio (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm too tired.  Go find it yourself.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 22, 2008)

BethanyAngelstar said:


> There was an animation on FurAffinity. It was of a large, simply designed red dragon swallowing an anthro fox. I had faved it, because it was GREAT animation...but now, I can't find it ANYWHERE. Anyone know what happened to it? Or am I just not seeing it?
> 
> Help me, pwease!


If you fav'd it, and it's gone, then the user deleted it.  If you don't remember who it was, you might try going to the Browse page and using the filters to narrow it down to 'vore' and just try poking around in the hopes that you either find it re-uploaded or recognize the artist.  And you'll probably run across something else that you like while you're at it.


----------



## E-mannor (Aug 22, 2008)

if you get desperate you can try fchan... but things you see cannot be unseen... be forewarned!


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 22, 2008)

I can't believe I'm doing this.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/837156/

But the animation is really great, even if the subject matter may be a bit unsetting.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 22, 2008)

I hope these porn searches don't become a trend here. There's been quite a few now.


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 22, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> I hope these porn searches don't become a trend here. There's been quite a few now.


Well, at least someone asked politely, intelligently, and didn't mention it's actually porn...

Huh. I actually forgot it was *that* kind of flick.


----------



## Tagwyn (Aug 22, 2008)

E-mannor said:


> if you get desperate you can try fchan... but things you see cannot be unseen... be forewarned!


 

Oh, come now you bugger!  Don't go round giving out advice such as that!  Only the brave few can come back from that bloody place still sane, wot wot!


----------



## FeatherTalon (Aug 22, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> Oh, come now you bugger!  Don't go round giving out advice such as that!  Only the brave few can come back from that bloody place still sane, wot wot!



And if you weren't sane to begin with...?


----------



## Tagwyn (Aug 22, 2008)

FeatherTalon said:


> And if you weren't sane to begin with...?


 

I would recommend not going there 'nyways.  You'll dearly wish you hadn't.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 22, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Well, at least someone asked politely, intelligently, and didn't mention it's actually porn...
> 
> Huh. I actually forgot it was *that* kind of flick.



Riiiight...

And though vore isn't really my thing, that was very well done.  Art is hard enough as it is, but I couldn't imagine trying to animate it.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 22, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Well, at least someone asked politely, intelligently, and didn't mention it's actually porn...
> 
> Huh. I actually forgot it was *that* kind of flick.



Fair enough.


----------



## BethanyAngelstar (Jan 12, 2011)

It had actually been this particular animation I had been looking for. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1383644/

Not the other one that I couldn't see because of the mature filter. I don't watch that sort of stuff at all.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 12, 2011)

i will admit that slate's animations are REALLY well done...


----------



## Smelge (Jan 12, 2011)

BethanyAngelstar said:


> It had actually been this particular animation I had been looking for.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1383644/


 
What the fuck?

That's a flash?

It's pretty jerky, and the lines are horribly rough. You could do better than that in photoshop using the animation bar. Whoever made that has taken Flash and ignored all the decent things you can do with it to make a sub-par bit of animation. Also, thechnicaly when it bit down, the legs should have dropped off, and it would move more while swallowing. And it wouldn't use such a shallow angle for the swallowing either. It would put it's head right back.


----------

